# PSE Foxfire (original) Crossbow Q



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Bought my daughter an older PSE Foxfire. It has no way to hold the bolt in place when drawn and you are pointing downward. They simply slide out. Do they make bolts with what I would call a "full nock"?

Please in your answers limit them to the question....this is the crossbow I have to work with. I will not be buying another for a long time.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I had one of those bows new when they came on the market. Got it for my father to hunt with. We had practiced with it shooting and loading in his backyard. At the moment of truth I was watching from a nearby tree stand when he shot at a deer. The arrow went almost straight up at firing. The bolt had fallen off the rest at the front And at firing hit the front handle. This is a weak spot of a good shooting bow IMO. There should be some good ideas out there for modifying the front rest. If I remember right the string end nock of the arrows did have a gripping nock like a longbow. Use bolts with a tapered end and a proper sized knock installed. If the knock end is loose a little heat applied to the plastic and you can tighten the pinch area down so it will hold the string. I used shafts cut to length an insert on both ends, a field point with a knock on it so I could adjust the nock for good fletching orientation for the forward rest. Installed with hot melt. I hope this helps.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Helps a ton! Thank you.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

used to put a small rubberband on my long bow rest to hold the arrow to the bow when still hunting. you may be able to put something on it like that? small nail or snag on each side of rail, hook band on one side, then stretch it over the arrow to the other side. will not(shouldn't) affect the flight when shot as it will pop off or break at the shot.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Yea they make crossbow bolts with the snap on knocks.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Yea they make crossbow bolts with the snap on knocks. I had someone give my kids one of those bows. Good shooting bow, heavy trigger pull though.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

What Fishingisfun said.
I have the same bow hanging down the cellar,,,, as a very distant back-up!
I TRIED to send it back,,,,,,,,,,,,
The cheap stock was cracked on delivery, the safety would not engage, the plastic arrow rest cracked & broke & the limbs are splintered!
I Don't really know why I'm keeping it! (oh ya,,,, I'm a massive Pack-Rat!)
Just keep an eye on those limbs! 

If you ever need PARTS, let me know.


----------

